# Autopilot team working on Robot



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

Elon Musk said that Tesla is borrowing the Autopilot team for its Optimus humanoid robot project, which has a deadline at the end of the month.

Full article


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

The robot will do all your household chores by the end of the year.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

francoisp said:


> The robot will do all your household chores by the end of the year.


Just don't walk behind it, because it will tend to stop suddenly when it sees something that isn't there.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

JasonF said:


> Just don't walk behind it, because it will tend to stop suddenly when it sees something that isn't there.


I wonder if it will come with built-in fart sounds. Knowing Musk, the answer is probably yes.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Might as well put those AP engineers on a different project. They're not getting much accomplished on the AP/FSD project.

Hay - Wait - I've hot it - design and program the Robot to drive my car!!!!


----------

